# Show your latest Hog..just got a 2fer on one trip....:)



## RockyTop931 (Jan 9, 2017)

Layed this one down and also the one on the back of the truck. They were in a group of four and I picked the 2 biggest. One was 300 ish and the other was around 270. However, from now on i am not shooting the biggest ones. Lol all of you who got thr big ens know what i mean. I collared this one and didnt touch meat. To much to clean and haul off. Gotta love the trusty ol' 30-30. I'm at Ft. Stewart and if anyone wants to go out let me know. Heck I'll travel. I like a good spot light hunt also.


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2017)

Heck yeah that's a nice one , congrats !! Just curious what do u mean by collared and didn't touch meat to much to haul off ???


----------



## riverbank (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm curious as well. Nice hog though.


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 9, 2017)

Collaring is when you take ur blade and cut around the neck. I cut all the way around the neck and the fat was so thick I didn't cut meat. The huge hogs have juat too much fat. I had the two of big buckets with rope handles that kids use for toys or playing with full of fat and the hids. Even after quartering them and they were being put in my coolers I was still taking peices back out and trimming them more. Maybe collaring is a term used in TN. Figured it was a common term.


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok gotcha, when u said didn't touch the meat u kind of lost me I thought u threw it away , I killed 2 a couple weeks ago that were as fat as I've ever seen also , I guess a lot of acorns this year plus I think all 20 members on our lease have 2 or more corn feeders  !


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 9, 2017)

Dang son...........thats a Big ole pig! Congrats!


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 10, 2017)

antharper said:


> Ok gotcha, when u said didn't touch the meat u kind of lost me I thought u threw it away , I killed 2 a couple weeks ago that were as fat as I've ever seen also , I guess a lot of acorns this year plus I think all 20 members on our lease have 2 or more corn feeders  !



Sorry didn't quote u last time. Yeah. I don't know. They seem alot bigger closer to Atlanta and the that line if that makes any sense.  I have seen about 14 or so down on Ft. Stewartand they aren't really anything to impressive. However, I love hog ribs and so does the fam so ima keep slaying them.


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 10, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> Dang son...........thats a Big ole pig! Congrats!



Thank bud. Was hoping we would get more pictures of others on here as well.  Thanks.  If anyone wants to go out let me know. I love a good night hunt.


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 10, 2017)

riverbank said:


> I'm curious as well. Nice hog though.



Collaring is when you take ur blade and cut around the neck. I cut all the way around the neck and the fat was so thick I didn't cut meat. The huge hogs have juat too much fat. I had the two of big buckets with rope handles that kids use for toys or playing with full of fat and the hids. Even after quartering them and they were being put in my coolers I was still taking peices back out and trimming them more. Maybe collaring is a term used in TN. Figured it was a common term.


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 10, 2017)

Sow from Friday evening in light rain about 125 yard shot w/223.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jan 10, 2017)

what do you have to do to hunt there?


----------



## mcarge (Jan 10, 2017)

Never shot one that big around here. Pretty impressive if you killed a 300 and a 270 on post at the same time. This one came from WMA right down the road. He barely broke 200.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 10, 2017)

Those are some nice pigs.

I haven't killed one that big yet, about 175 was my largest. My hunting buddy killed one just under 300 and we had to use the tractor to move it and dress it. 

He smoked most of it and said it was great meat.


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 10, 2017)

mcarge said:


> Never shot one that big around here. Pretty impressive if you killed a 300 and a 270 on post at the same time. This one came from WMA right down the road. He barely broke 200.




They weren't from on post. They were from wrightsville I think is the name. I haven't seen to many big ones down here. But if your right up the road let's get out together. I would like to get some spot light hunts in.


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 10, 2017)

frankwright said:


> Those are some nice pigs.
> 
> I haven't killed one that big yet, about 175 was my largest. My hunting buddy killed one just under 300 and we had to use the tractor to move it and dress it.
> 
> He smoked most of it and said it was great meat.



The truck lifted when they got off the game rack on the back.  I gave alot of the meat away. I like to share the wealth. Everyone loved the meat though.


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 10, 2017)

stonecreek said:


> Sow from Friday evening in light rain about 125 yard shot w/223.



Nice. I am always game to hunt hogs. Where were you hunting at?


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 10, 2017)

Was busy on the lathe today... knocked out a few grunters....


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 11, 2017)

Great looking calls! Hunt down in Sumter County. Here is a small one from yesterday evening.


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 11, 2017)

stonecreek said:


> Great looking calls! Hunt down in Sumter County. Here is a small one from yesterday evening.



Just saying. I can travel.....let me know. Seems like ur putting them down regularly. Thanks On the calls. I wanna try to make some hog sqealers


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sorry everyone for posting the calls in the forum. I will be posting one specifically about game calls in the handmade section. Thanks


----------

